# Ending Male Discomfort



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Just saw this and wasn't sure whether to put it in the humor section. Turns out the product is for real and actually seems like it would work.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/48871782/happysacs-the-ultimate-solution-for-mens-comfort


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

This may be the single greatest invention in the history of mankind!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I hope they come in camo;-)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

you guys are :nuts::mrgreen:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope they make a version with a battery pack and heating element. No more uncomfortable winter rides on the motorcycle....


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

twinkielk15 said:


> I hope they make a version with a battery pack and heating element. No more uncomfortable winter rides on the motorcycle....


That reminds me of a Christmas song, or a torture treatment if the wires short out....... :shock:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's the second damnedest thing I've ever seen.



.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

sawsman said:


> That's the second damnedest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> .


Makes me curious what the first was....


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

next big idea...coleman lantern mantles for "just the tip" :juggle:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

twinkielk15 said:


> Makes me curious what the first was....


Probably this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/370963381398?lpid=82

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Reminds me of this old gagTHE NUT BRA:


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I've pledged 50 dollars.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Probably this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/370963381398?lpid=82
> 
> -DallanC


Afew years ago my beloved knitted me one of those:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I pledge 2 beef testicles and some weiners.

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think they need two more sizes, extra large for warm days and extra small for cold days......just sayin;-)


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Makes you wonder how the OP discovered the link, searching for "Christmas nuts" or the like?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

No ain't happening.


----------

